
Hearts and Stomachs: Upton Sinclair’s “The Jungle” - secondary
https://www.wilsonquarterly.com/quarterly/who-writes-the-rules/hearts-and-stomachs/
======
iron0013
Today we have "ag gag" laws that work to stifle speech that alerts citizens to
issues related to the provenance of their food. To my eye, such laws are
blatantly unconstitutional--but many blatantly unconstitutional things are
routinely allowed in the service of Capital these days.

------
downerending
As an aside, Upton Sinclair wrote a book on fasting that presages a lot of our
current interest and knowledge on the subject. Worth a look.

------
jellicle
Odd that The Jungle is mentioned here. Does everyone realize that the US isn't
doing any inspections of any food facilities any more?

~~~
tyleo
Where are you getting this information? Can you provide a source?

~~~
tyleo
I personally found this on google:
[https://www.eater.com/2020/3/23/21191632/fda-routine-food-
su...](https://www.eater.com/2020/3/23/21191632/fda-routine-food-surveillance-
inspections-suspended-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic)

I’m not sure it’s what you’re referring to. This seems coronavirus specific.
From the original comment I thought that inspections were suspended
indefinitely.

------
bwb
I read this in school and I am amazed how it stuck with me. The imagery of the
factory, the workers, etc.

~~~
brodouevencode
Sinclair had an amazing economy of words. He could describe a scene so well in
so few words, and simply.

------
moodytunes
My favorite "fun" fact about The Jungle was that Sinclair originally meant the
book to expose the working conditions of the meat packing plants, but instead
everyone focused on the way the meat was processed and got up in arms about
that instead. He apparently also had to tone down some of the book's more
socialist leanings before being allowed to publish it.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jungle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jungle)

~~~
Aloha
He said himself I believe "I was aiming for their hearts, but missed at hot
their stomach"

~~~
bart_spoon
Which is why the article is titled "Hearts and Stomachs". These fun facts are
the point of TFA!

